# Blood Sugars too Low?



## Andrew Gibson (Aug 8, 2016)

I've been following a low carb diet for about 18 months. I've lost about 4.5 stone in weight and have lowered my HBA1C to non diabetic levels. The trouble is that I'm getting post postprandial readings of 3.5mmol or lower. Is this normal? I've tried administering a DIY GTT test and this sends my blood sugar through the roof, so I know that I can't start eating carbs again or I'll be back to square one. I'm concerned that my blood sugars might actually be too low.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Andrew,

Yes, 3.5 is a little low but what are your FBG results? what is your BG before eating? What would a meal with that kind of BG level consist of? what drugs are you taking? I know, a lot of questions but it completes the picture!


----------



## Andrew Gibson (Aug 8, 2016)

FBG is normally about 4.5. I'm not on any meds at all. Normally only do the occasional FBG and Postprandial test as I have to buy the testing strips myself. I normally only test postprandial if I'm feeling rough. The trouble is I tend to feel worse looking at those low figures, but don't really know what to do about it!

Meal today was some left over minced lamb casserole (lamb mince, onion, mushrooms and a stock cube), with some broccoli on top.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

Andrew Gibson said:


> FBG is normally about 4.5. I'm not on any meds at all. Normally only do the occasional FBG and Postprandial test as I have to buy the testing strips myself. I normally only test postprandial if I'm feeling rough. The trouble is I tend to feel worse looking at those low figures, but don't really know what to do about it!
> 
> Meal today was some left over minced lamb casserole (lamb mince, onion, mushrooms and a stock cube), with some broccoli on top.


Numbers are fine down to about 3.3 mmol/l for someone not on medication, and bear in mind that meters aren't 100% accurate. The only danger with low blood sugar levels really is when you are on a medication, such as insulin or gliclazide, that could lead to the levels continuing to fall dangerously low. On no medication your own pancreas will step in with some glucagon to encourage your liver to release a little top up of glucose. However, I would suggest just having a small snack to raise your levels a little - I find a Belvita biscuit is just about right to raise levels, but not spike them


----------



## Andrew Gibson (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advise. I'll stop worrying about it, unless it drops any lower.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

It sounds like you've done an absolutely terrific job of getting things under control Andrew - well done, it's good to see your hard work has been rewarded  Particularly well done on the weight loss!


----------



## bilbie (Aug 9, 2016)

Andrew Gibson said:


> Thanks for the advise. I'll stop worrying about it, unless it drops any lower.


I think your pancreas is working, with the weight loss. Going by Dr Taylor, you may have gotten the fat out of your liver and pancreas, I wouldn't take extra glucose to artifically raise your BG unless you are experiencing a false hypo symptoms
http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/health/pioneering-newcastle-study-reveals-permanent-11073838


As northener said, 3.3 mmol/l is fine, when on non hypo-inducing meds. I doubt is you will ever see 3 and 2.8 is said to be a medical hypo
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/767359-overview
( Medical) Hypoglycemia is defined according to the following serum glucose levels:
< 50 mg/dL 2.8 mmol/l  in men
< 45 mg/dL  2.5 mmol/l   in women
If the cause of hypoglycaemia is other than oral hypoglycaemic agents or insulin in a diabetic patient, other lab tests may be necessary.


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 9, 2016)

Sound like you've done amazing work to me and shouldn't worry at all.  I had lots of blood sugar related tests in my 20s over a period of four weeks whilst in hospital and very frequently had readings between 3 and 3.5 and the odd one below 3.  They were concerned about the ones below three but not remotely about the others.  In fact I only had one reading above 4.  The general consensus was I ran very low blood sugar naturally, and when I was tested years later I was still running at the lower end.  They seemed to think that was positive because I had a very low risk of developing T2, course T1 got me in the end 

Well done on the 4.5 stone by the way that's utterly amazing, you should be really proud of yourself


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 9, 2016)

Andrew Gibson said:


> I've been following a low carb diet for about 18 months. I've lost about 4.5 stone in weight and have lowered my HBA1C to non diabetic levels. The trouble is that I'm getting post postprandial readings of 3.5mmol or lower. Is this normal? I've tried administering a DIY GTT test and this sends my blood sugar through the roof, so I know that I can't start eating carbs again or I'll be back to square one. I'm concerned that my blood sugars might actually be too low.



Andrew, I'm another T2 who routinely runs low.  Personally, I just put it down to my body having recovered from the stresses it seemed to have been under when I was diagnosed.  I adjusted my diet, and trimmed up, although if I had lost 4.5st, I'd have disappeared.  I'm only small (sadly less than perfectly formed).  

If you're only testing when you feel a bit rough, it probably suggests that may be due to how low that number has gone.  When you test, and realise you're 3.3, or whatever, what do you do then?

I'm OK to lower than that, and the only time I feel a bit "off" would be when I'm in the mid to lowish 2s, and when that happens (not too often), it's always when I've very hungry and expecting to eat.  Solution for me is to get on with it and eat!  That sorts it out.  I appreciate that I do run unusually low, but it just seems to be how I run in my "new normal" state.

It's just another example of how different we all are, and I wouldn't for a moment suggest anyone try to drive their numbers as low as mine seem to sit.  I'm not on any medication and have never been.

On a final note; I haven't run an OGTT on myself as I just don't feel the need to give my body that sort of pounding when I am so well, but fair play to you for giving it a whirl.


----------

